
Contentle: Social Bookmarking and Content Curation Tool - bernazki
http://www.contentle.com/
======
donclark
how is this different(better/worse) than Pinterest?

~~~
bernazki
\- Each user can create his/her own classification to organize items \- All
bookmarks have previews with page screenshots \- Users can collect not only
bookmarks, videos or images but also text items i.e. quotes, articles,
snippets \- GF-Markdown markup allowed in item descriptions \- Items can be
shared by mail \- Internal RSS-reader

